# Weekly competition 2012-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U F' U' F U R2 U2
*2. *U F2 U' R U' F R2 U' F2 R'
*3. *R2 F' U' F2 U' R U' F U2
*4. *R2 F U' F R U' F U2 F' U
*5. *F2 R F' U' R F2 U F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 L F' U' L2 B D' L F'
*2. *R2 D' U L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' R' U B2 L2 B' D L2 D R2 B'
*3. *R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B F L' U2 L F' L R2 B U R B2
*4. *R B2 L' F D R L' U' R F' U L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2
*5. *L U2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R D L' R' B D R F' U' L

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 B' R D' L' D U2 Rw' B D' F R' D' L' Rw' Uw U' L' Rw D2 Uw2 B Rw B' F' Rw2 U2 Fw D' Uw' U2 L R' Uw F D2
*2. *F' L' U' Fw U2 F2 R' Uw2 B2 L' Uw B' F' L2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 L Fw2 F' L F2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 L2 Rw R' B2 Fw' L Rw2 F'
*3. *L2 Rw' R' D Uw' B' Rw2 D Uw2 L' R Uw' L' Rw2 F2 D' Uw2 B L2 Uw' B D Rw D' R' Fw L' Rw R B Rw' D2 B2 Fw F' D' Uw U L' R'
*4. *L2 Rw D2 F D L B Rw' R2 D' B Fw F' Uw L' F2 R Fw2 R U' Rw2 Uw U2 R' Fw L2 R2 Fw' F' D L2 Rw2 F' R2 Fw' L' Uw2 R2 Uw U'
*5. *L2 Rw2 F Rw' Fw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 R' U' L2 Rw' F' D U B Rw' F R U2 B2 Fw' L' R B' Rw2 R2 Uw' L' Rw D' U' B' U2 L' Rw' B' L2 Rw2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R D Dw' Uw2 L' Dw2 U2 Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw' L2 Rw' Fw2 R' D Bw' Fw D2 Uw Bw2 R Uw U' Lw' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw2 B' Bw' U2 B' F Rw2 D' F' L' B' Lw' R2 Uw R' D' Dw' Uw U2 B' Lw U2 B' Fw' Uw2 U' Fw R2 D' B' F2 Dw2
*2. *F' L2 R' F2 U Rw' Bw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 L Rw D Lw Rw' B Bw' F2 Rw' Uw Fw' Dw F' Lw' B Lw2 Fw2 D R' Uw' F' Uw Fw2 Dw L' Rw' Dw Fw' Lw Rw Bw L R2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' R2 D R' Dw' Uw Fw Lw2 R Bw' Fw2 F2
*3. *U2 Lw' Uw R Bw Dw2 Uw2 F Rw' B' Dw2 Uw' L2 Uw U' B2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 L2 Fw' D Uw Lw B' Fw L2 B F Uw2 Lw Dw2 U' B D Dw' Uw' Bw2 L D2 Rw R Uw' Bw2 L2 Fw' F2 Lw R' B2 D' Dw2 Uw U Fw2 F2 Rw Bw Fw2
*4. *D Dw' B2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 R' Fw' D R2 B2 Uw L2 Uw' U' B R' D2 Dw' Uw2 B' Rw' R Dw2 L' Rw2 B2 F Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Bw Fw Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw F2 L Fw' Dw Rw2 F D2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Rw R2 Dw U Lw2 Rw D B'
*5. *D' Fw F2 D Bw2 Lw2 Uw' B Dw2 Uw' L' B' F' Lw D' Lw' Uw' F2 R2 Bw F2 D2 F' Dw2 U2 Bw Dw F2 Dw F2 L' B' Lw Rw2 U2 F' D Uw' U' L2 U' L2 R U' Rw Uw L R2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw R2 Dw Rw2 Bw' F' Lw' Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 3U2 2F2 R' 2D2 3U 2U F D 2D' 2F F 2R F L B' 2B2 3F' 2R2 3U 2B F R' 3F' 2U2 2B R' D 3U' L2 2R' 2U 2R R2 3F2 3U2 2L U2 2R' 3U2 L 3R2 3F' 3U2 U2 2L2 B F' 3U 2R2 R' 2D' 2B2 2U' L2 3R 2D2 2U 3R 2D2 3U 2U 2L D2 2U' U 2B2 2U2 B D
*2. *2U' F' L' 3R' 2U2 B 2R2 3F' 2F2 2L U' B 3F 2F2 R D2 2U F 2U2 2B' 3F' 2D B2 2B' L' R 2F 2L U' F 3U L' R 2F U 2R2 R' 3F 2F 2L B2 2B2 3U 2R2 R 2U 2B' D2 2D' U2 3F' U2 3F' 3R' 2D' 3U2 3R 3U' 2R' 2D2 3U 2B' 2L 2B2 2U' 2R2 B' 2F L2 D'
*3. *F' R 3U' U 2L' 3R' U 2L 3R2 2U 3F2 3U2 3R' R2 3F2 3R' 3U2 B D 3U' B 2R2 D2 U2 B 3R D' F D' 2R' 2U 3F 2L2 2D 3R' B' L2 2L2 2R' R D 2B' 2R' 2U' U2 3R2 3U' R D' 2D' 2L U' L' R D' 2D 3U 2U B' 2F2 F 3R2 3U 2U 2L2 2B' D' U' 2B2 3R'
*4. *B' 2B2 L 2L U' 2R' 3F' L' R2 B2 2F2 3U' 2U' 2R2 3F' 2F F 3R2 3U' 2U B 2R U 2B' 3R2 R2 2D' B 2B' L 3F' F2 2D2 2F 2D2 U 3R' D2 3U L' D2 3U2 2U 2L D2 2D2 2U 3F 2F2 2L 2D' B2 2L 2F' 3U 2U 3F2 U 3F2 3U' U2 2R2 B2 L 2R' D 2U2 L U 2F'
*5. *2L 3R 3F' R 3F2 U 3F' 2F 2D 3F2 L2 2L 3R' F 3R' R' B 2B 3F' D' B 3R' 2D 2R2 3U2 L 3F' L2 D' 2B 2R' D' B' 3F 2F L' 3U 2F' 3U 3R2 2B 2F 2R2 2D2 2R' 2B 2U 2L' U 2L U2 2R2 R2 F' L2 3R' D' 2L' 3F D2 2R F' 3R' U2 L 2L 2R' R2 F D

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 2L' 3L2 3R 3F F 3U2 2R R2 D 3U2 L' 3R2 2R' R' 3D 3R2 3U 2B2 3F D2 3R F' L' 2R' D2 3U' U' 3F2 F 2R 2D' U' 3R' D 3U' R' 2B' 2U 2B' F2 2L2 2B2 F2 3U' U' B2 F2 2U' 3L2 2D2 U' 2F2 F 3R2 2U2 3L 3U L' 2D' L' D2 3U 3R2 2F 2D 3B' L 2L R2 3F2 D L2 B 3F2 F' 2U R2 3D' 2L' 2U2 2F2 L2 2L D2 2R 3F' 3L R B2 3B2 3L 2R2 B' 2L' 3L' B2 2F' F D
*2. *3D2 B2 2B2 2D 3F2 3D2 R' 2U 3B2 3R R 2B2 U2 F2 2D' 3U2 2F F L2 R' 3D 2U 2B2 2D 3L' 2R' R2 2U 3R 3F' 2R' 3D2 R' 2U' 2F' L' R2 B' 2R' 2B' L' 3U 3R 2R' 3D' 2U' 3F2 3D' 3F' F D2 3F' 2R' 3F 2F' 2D2 3F 3D2 3U2 3L B R2 3B' 2F F2 R F' 3U' U 2L2 2F 3R D 3D2 2F' L2 2R2 2B2 L2 F D' 3U U2 2B2 U2 F2 R' 3B' 2F2 2R2 R 2B 3B 3F 2F2 2D2 3R 2D 2F2 3L'
*3. *3B L2 3F2 2L2 B' 2F' 2D' B2 3B2 2F' 3D2 3U2 3B2 3R R 2U2 3L2 R B F2 3D 2L B2 3F' R' 3B2 F2 2L2 3D' 3F2 L' 3R2 3F2 L' 3B2 D2 2R 3U2 U 2B' D2 2U U' 2B2 3D' 2R2 R' 2D' 3D 2U 3F U' 2L2 D2 2B' 2F2 3R 3F' 3L' 2R' D' 2D2 2U U 3L2 R2 3B' 2L 3B 2L' R B' 2B 3B' 3F L U2 3F' F' 3D 3U' 2B2 L2 3U U 3F R2 3U' 3R2 2D' 3F L' 3D 2R' 2U' 3B' 3U2 2L' F U'
*4. *F 2L 3D2 3B D' L B 2D 2U2 B 2U 2L 3R2 R2 2D L' 2R' R2 3U' 3L2 3D2 3B' R U R2 B' 2F' F2 2R' 2D F2 3L R' 3B2 2U 3B' F 2D 3R 2F D2 3U2 3L' R2 D 3B U' 2L2 3D 3L2 R 2U 3F 2L2 2F2 U 2B 3U' 2F2 3D 3R 3D 2F' 3U' 3L2 3U U2 F2 2D' 2R' 2B' 3U' 2F' D2 2L2 3L 2R R B' 2B' 3R' 3D2 U' L 2L 3B 2F F 3D2 3U 2U2 U 2L' R' B' 2B2 3B2 3F F' 2D
*5. *B 3F 2D2 B 3F' F2 D 3F2 2F2 U' L 3F2 L B2 L' 2U 2R' D 3U' 2U F2 R' D2 R 2F2 F 3D 2U' U 2L' R' 3B 2D2 2U 3L2 U2 L' 2F2 R' 2F' 3D 3U' U' 3R' D2 3D2 U' 3R D' 2D2 2L2 3R 2R2 3D 3B 2L 2D 3D2 3U' 2U2 F' 2L' 2U2 3R2 3F 2R2 3D 3U 2U2 B' 3F' 3U' L' 2L' B' 3U' 3B 2L 3L' B 3D2 2R 2U 3L' 3R2 F 3R2 3F 3D2 3F 2D2 2U2 F' D2 2D2 3L2 B2 3D F 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R' F' R F' U F2 U2
*2. *R2 F2 U2 R F' U R F'
*3. *U F2 R F R2 F R2 F R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D F2 U' F' R2 D' F' L U' R' F' D U'
*2. *D' B L' U' F' R B U' R' F U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2
*3. *F' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L' B2 R' U F2 D2 F' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R B2 L' U2 B Uw B2 L' D B D Uw R2 D' Uw2 U' F' L B' Fw D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 R' F Rw B2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw Uw2 B' F' L2 Uw2 Fw' F
*2. *Fw' F Rw R' F' D' Uw' R U L' Uw2 U' Fw Rw' Uw U L2 Fw2 U2 B L' R' U L Rw' U2 Rw' D2 Fw2 D' B2 Fw F2 L2 D Rw' R2 F2 L2 Uw'
*3. *Uw Rw2 D' Uw' B2 Fw F' D Uw' B D Uw' L2 R2 U2 R' B' F2 D' Uw' B2 D' Fw R2 D2 L D L' Rw D2 Uw' Fw F2 R2 Uw U2 B' Rw R Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D2 Uw Lw2 Rw' R' Bw Fw Rw2 R' Uw Rw' Bw R' U B' L Lw' R2 Bw2 F D' Dw Lw D2 Fw' L' D Uw' U' R' U' B2 R' D' Dw2 U2 L2 U2 Lw' F2 Dw U B2 Lw' U' F Lw' R' B F' Uw L B Uw Fw' R2 Uw Lw2 Dw2
*2. *Rw2 R Fw' L' Lw' Dw2 U2 R2 Dw U2 B2 Fw2 Rw F Uw' Bw' F' U2 Rw U' Fw' R' U Bw Fw2 Lw' R Uw' Lw' F2 U L2 Fw2 L Fw' Rw D L2 Dw U' F' Dw2 U F' D2 Dw2 U Lw2 F Lw' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw D' Lw' D' Uw2
*3. *D' Fw' Lw F2 Rw' D2 B L' Bw' L Uw' F' Dw Lw' D Dw2 U' L2 B' F R2 Dw2 U2 R' B Fw F2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw Lw' U L R' Dw2 Lw' F2 Lw F2 U2 Rw' D2 B Uw Fw F L2 R' Bw2 U R B2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw Rw' Fw' F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2F 3R R' U' R2 3U2 U2 2B' L 2L' 3R' R 2D' 2B' F2 R 2B' 3U 3R2 2B2 2D2 2R2 D2 3U2 U2 L' 2B2 3R U2 3R2 U2 3R2 2F' 3R 2R2 D 2B2 3F 2F' F' L' U 2L' 2R2 F 2D 2L 2U2 U' B' 2B' 2D 2U2 2L D L' 2L' 2R' D2 L 3R2 3F 2L 3U 2F2 3R2 R' 2D2 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U 3L D2 3D' F' 2R 3U' 2L' B2 F' 2U 2B' L' F2 U' B2 3B2 2F2 F2 2D2 F2 R' D2 2D2 L' 3L2 U 3L2 B2 2B2 2U 2R B' 3D 3B' 3U U' 2R F' D 2B' 2L B2 2U 2B2 L 2L' 2R' 3F F2 U' R 3U 2L' B2 L' 2B2 2D' 2F2 D 2U L 2F 2L F 2L' 2B 2U2 3L2 B2 2B 2F 3D2 3U 3F' 2F' 3R2 D' 2F 2U2 3B2 3L' R' 2F2 3D 3L' 3U' 3R2 D2 3B 3L' 3B2 F2 3L2 2R2 2B' 3F 3R2 2F 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F U' B2 R2 D2 U' F' R' D2 L
*2. *D2 L2 D U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 L D F' U B2 U2 F' D2 F'
*3. *U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R D2 U' B L2 R' U2 L2 F U2
*4. *R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U L U2 L D' B2 D2 B' D2
*5. *R2 B2 D' R' F' U B R D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U'
*6. *U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B D' B' F' L U R2 F' L' B2 L' U
*7. *B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F' U' F' D' B L D' R B' U'
*8. *D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F U' B D' R D'
*9. *U2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B U L' B D' U F U2 L' D' U2
*10. *F U B' R' D' B2 L U' D2 L B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2
*11. *U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 B' L' R2 F' D
*12. *F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' D' B' F2 D L2 F R F2 L2
*13. *R F D R' U R' L F D L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B
*14. *B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 R D' R2 U B' R B2 R' F' R
*15. *L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' F R2 F' L2 F2 L' B' L' B' L2 D B' U R' D2
*16. *F2 L2 D2 F R2 F L2 R2 F L2 B2 L D2 U F2 R' U2 R2 F U L
*17. *R' U2 R F2 D' R2 B' U F' D' F2 U2 F2 R L B2 U2 R B2 R' D2
*18. *D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U L R B2 U' R' B2 R' B' F'
*19. *D F2 U F' R D2 B2 R B U R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2
*20. *R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U F' L2 B' D B U F2 R U2 R2
*21. *L' R' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U L' D' U2 B R U' F' R2
*22. *R' U' F2 R2 U' D2 L' F' U' D' L2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2
*23. *L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R F U' F' R2 U' L D2 U2
*24. *R B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 F2 D' F L2 D' L U L' F' L' D2 R2
*25. *R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F' D R' F R F L U2 F' R
*26. *D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 F' D L2 D2 R' F' U' B' F2 R'
*27. *B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 L' B' U2 F R' B
*28. *B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 D B' L R2 D F' D' B2 L2 F'
*29. *R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D R2 U B' U' R D' R' F' D' R U' F'
*30. *D2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' R' B2 D2 R F R D' B U' L D' B2 L2 B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D F2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L D2 R2 B' L D2 F2 U2 R U' B
*2. *U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 L' U' R' B2 L B2 D2 U B' D'
*3. *D F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L' B L2 F R D' U B' R' U
*4. *L U R F' R' D R B' U2 F D2 R D2 L' U2 R D2 R2 D2
*5. *R U' B2 D' F2 R U2 R F L B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D U R2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 F D R U' L B' U' F
*2. *L2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B U' R2 F2 R' D F D2 R2 B L'
*3. *R D2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 R' F' R2 D F2 R D L' D' F2
*4. *R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 F L U2 B2 D B' U2 F' U' L F'
*5. *L2 F D2 F L2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 U F U2 F L2 R' U L2 R B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' U B F' R2 D2 U' L F2 D' R'
*2. *B R2 B' L2 F' D2 F D2 F U2 B2 U' F' L' D2 L' D' L' U2 B F2
*3. *U2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F' L U' R' F' L B2 D F
*4. *L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 F U2 F2 R F' D2 L' R2 U
*5. *R D2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' D' U L U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L F2 L D2 R' B2 R D2 B2 L' B D' U2 B L' D2 U' B R F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F R
*3. *R B' D R' U R B D F D2 F2 D R2 U R2 L2 U F2 D
*4. *D U' Fw2 F' L2 D Rw' Uw2 L Rw' D' Rw2 Fw L Fw' Uw U2 Rw F2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw B2 Rw' Uw L' Rw' Uw' U L Fw2 U L2 B' Fw' F' Uw2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U2
*3. *L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F R F2 R' D F' L B R' D2 L'
*4. *U Rw B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L F R' Uw' Fw2 L F Rw2 B' L' F' D' L2 R B Uw' B2 Uw2 B' D2 Fw' F2 U' Rw R' Fw' Rw2 R B Fw F' D' U2 Rw
*5. *Uw F2 L Dw' Bw U2 Rw2 F' Lw' R' U' Rw R Fw2 Dw2 B' F2 D Uw' F2 L Rw' Bw' R Bw2 Fw' F2 Uw U Lw2 F' Uw Rw' D2 F Lw2 F2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw' U2 L' D' Uw' L Rw2 R Fw' F Lw' R' B' F2 L' Rw' Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' R' L' U' R' L' U' R' l' r b u
*2. *U' B' R' L U' R L' U l' r' b
*3. *L' R L B R U L l u'
*4. *R U R' B' U' L R' U r b u'
*5. *U R U' B' U' L' R U' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, -4) / (-4, 4) / (-1, -2)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, -4) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 4) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R D' U' L R' L D' U'
*2. *D' R L' R D' U' D' U'
*3. *L' D' U D' U' D' U R
*4. *L U R D R' D L' R
*5. *R' L' D R' U' R' U R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 6, 2012)

2x2: 1.79, 2.09, DNF(3.53), 1.74, 2.18 = 2.02

3x3: 13.62, 10.78, 13.68, 13.10, 10.70 = 12.50
Comment: Absolutely awful.

3x3 OH: 19.33, 21.06, (25.70), 19.40, (19.24) = 19.93

2x2 BLD: 9.39+, DNF(10.85), DNF(11.35) = 9.39
Comment: Don't know how the heck I one looked 2 and 3 wrong. 

3x3 BLD: 1:43.88+, DNF(1:51.99), 1:48.17 = 1:48.17

3x3 Multiblind: 7/8 in 41:27.51
Comment: It was off by 3 corners, I'm starting to get really frustrated with these 7/8s.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3x3 Multiblind: 7/8 in 41:27.51
> Comment: It was off by 3 corners, I'm starting to get really frustrated with these 7/8s.


 
Wow, that's a really nice result!

Edit: Oh, I didn't see the previous one. That's two really nice results back-to-back!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 6, 2012)

2x2: (4.38), (13.28), 5.88, 11.84, 12.20 = 9.97
3x3: (17.41), 13.78, 17.34, (11.80), 11.84 = 14.32
4x4: 1:02.39, (1:11.51), 1:01.14, 1:01.47, (53.50) = 1:01.67
5x5: (1:53.20), 1:47.21, 1:43.56, (1:41.06), 1:49.77 = 1:46.85
7x7: (6:23.35), 5:41.31, (4:44.34), 5:01.02, 5:08.60 = 5:16.98
3x3 OH: 32.87, (26.19), (34.30), 31.03, 34.12 = 32.67
2-4 Relay: 1:35.31
2-5 Relay: 3:25.02
Megaminx: (1:34.40), 1:25.91, 1:24.60, 1:33.42, (1:19.71) = 1:27.98

7x7 :tu But failed first two solves. Sub-5 was red center first too o_o 5:08 could've been sub 5 too, but I fumbled L4E and 3x3.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 6, 2012)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



L2 F D B R B2 L2 U B L B2 U2 B2 L U2 R' F R' F' R2 U L' U B' U B2 U' B L2

L2 F D B R [2x2x2+2 pairs]
B2 L2 U B L B2 U2 [Pseudo F2L-1]

Switch to inverse:
L2 B' U B2 U' B U' L U L' [F2L/Leaving 2C2E]
L U2 R2 F R F R' U2 L' B2 [LL]

Pretty meh result considering the LL cancelled three moves.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 6, 2012)

2x2: (3.86), 3.56, 3.19, (2.83), 3.16 = 3.30 
3x3: 13.82, 12.29, 11.75, 10.37, 14.03 = 12.62
4x4: 58.13, (57.39), (1:17.78), 1:16.28, 1:03.82 = 1:06.08
OH: (22.01), 25.96, 22.87, (29.58), 23.75 = 24.19
2x2BLD: 54.21+, (27.12+), (DNF(50.75)) = 27.12
3x3BLD: 2:41.36, DNF(2:10.06), DNF(2:28.21) = 2:41.36

Everything pretty bad so far 
234relay: 1:35.49 
Pyraminx: 17.27, 16.69, (14.64), 21.02, (22.39) = 18.33
MTS: 1:48.98, (1:35.95), (2:22.60), 1:37.97, 1:42.91 = 1:43.29 PB but meh
FMC 40


Spoiler



z2 y' D' R' D' U' R' F' L2 D' L' D U B2 U' L B2 L B' L B L' B' L B U' F' D F' D' F2 D F U D' L2 U'D F U D' B 

z2 y'
*2x2x2 block:* D' R' D' U' R' F'
*2x2x3 block *L2 D' L' D
*Non matching F2L:* 
U B2 U' L B2 
L B' L B L' B' L B
*COLL:* U' F' D F' D' F2
*ELL:* D F U D' L2 U'D F U D' B 

alg.garron

Probably lots of stuff that I could have done better, but this is my second try and first non-DNF
Oh well at least I got a PB after all the fail this week


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 7, 2012)

Gahhh. Doing the 3x3 events is getting very challenging because some of my stickers are 95% gone, meaning I just see black most of the time. Cubesmith stickers/cubes from Bapao Y U NO GET HERE FASTER


----------



## jonlin (Mar 7, 2012)

234 relay: 2:02.77
Almost sub 2...
3BLD: 3:49.14, 5:30.30, DNF(4:11.89)
3:49.14
First one was a PB. By FAR. My accuracy is getting better too 
3x3: 16.36, 14.84, 17.73, 13.81, 15.82
Average: 15.67
And to think I'm only 11...
OH:41.89, 39.38, 42.67, 46.25, 48.58
Avg: 43.60
4x4 avg: 1:31.6
Lost times again:fp
Pyraminx avg: 13.75
Same boat again.:fp
FMC:
Multi Blind:2/3 29:39
2BLD:1:14.56, DNF(1:46.35), 1:34.15
Magic:1.71, 1.52, 1.77, 1.63, 1.64
Avg: 1.66
Megaminx:2:42.61, 2:32.15, 2:53.88, 3:05.94, 3:12.90
Avg: 2:54.14
2x2: 5.04, 6.17, 6.88, 6.18, 4.28
Avg: 5.80


----------



## Sillas (Mar 7, 2012)

*2x2: *
*3x3:* (21.31), 19.06, 19.33, 19.38, (18.84) = 19.26 
*3x3 OH:*
*4x4:*


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Mar 7, 2012)

2x2: (2.77), 2.90, (4.20), 3.01, 3.28=3.06
3x3: (7.61), 8.88, (9.75), 9.09, 9.47=9.15
4x4: (48.36), 41.64, (40.10), 40.14, 41.94=41.24
5x5: 1:14.04, 1:11.85, (1:08.67), (1:26.77), 1:10.63=1:12.17
pyraminx: 6.57, (5.02), 5.23, (8.22), 7.71=6.50


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 7, 2012)

2x2: 2.34, 2.93, 2.53, 2.91, 2.72 = 2.72
3x3: 9.81, 9.62, 10.53, 10.17, 8.52 = 9.87
4x4: 44.58, 40.89, 41.38, 44.70, 41.21 = 42.39
5x5: 1:22.27, 1:20.63, 1:23.56, 1:16.48, 1:19.48 = 1:20.79
6x6: 2:37.06, 2:44.68, 2:44.13, 2:37.91, 2:52.04 = 2:42.24
7x7: 4:45.62, 4:42.00, 4:22.25, 4:18.73, 4:28.11 = 4:30.79
2x2 BLD: DNF(5.23), DNF(11.77), 8.86 = 8.86
3x3 BLD: 1:10.55, 1:14.60, 1:07.27 = 1:07.27
4x4 BLD: 6:24.30, DNS, DNS = 6:24.30
5x5 BLD: DNF, 14:10.11, DNS = 14:10.11
Multi BLD: 6/6 (18:31)
3x3 OH: 18.79, 20.14, 18.96, 18.60, 17.69 = 18.78
3x3 WF: 56.73, 1:05.20, 1:18.49, 1:01.32, 59.94 = 1:02.15
2-4 relay: 1:00.75
2-5 relay: 2:22.54
Magic: 1.15, 1.16, 1.21, 1.09, 1.30 = 1.17
Clock: 9.84, 10.86, 9.88, 9.07, 9.15 = 9.62
Megaminx: 49.19, 50.09, 49.50, 48.71, 48.50 = 49.17
Pyraminx: 4.85, 5.17, 3.81, 6.47, 6.49 = 5.50
Square-1: 16.77, 23.11, 22.76, 19.11, 16.96 = 19.61

FMC:


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 7, 2012)

OH: 15.11, 15.65, 14.90, 13.95, 14.65 = 14.89


----------



## mycube (Mar 7, 2012)

FMC: 33 Moves


Spoiler



on inv:
R B´ D´ F U´ D´ R D2 – 2x2x2 + 4 free pairs [8/8]
U F R U R´ F U F – another 1x2x3 + 2 pairs [8/16]
U L2 U´ - finish to L4C [3/19]

i´m definitly to stupid to find good insertions with 4 corners left -.-

R B´ D´ F U´ D´ R D2 U F R U R´ F U F ; U L2 U´

insertion-1: insert at ; = F U F´ D F U´ F D´ [8-1/26]



R B´ D´ F D´ : U´ R D2 U F R U R´ F U F2 U F´ D F U´ F´ D´ U L2 U´

insertion-2: insert at : = D´ F2 D B2 D´ F2 D B2 [8-1/33]


inverse solution:
R B´ D´ F D2 F2 D B2 D´ F2 D B2 U´ R D2 U F R U R´ F U F2 U F´ D F U´ F´ D´ U L2 U´

Solution:
U L2 U´ D F U F´ D´ F U´ F2 U´ F´ R U´ R´ F´ U´ D2 R´ U B2 D´ F2 D B2 D´ F2 D2 F´ D B R´


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 8, 2012)

*3x3:* 17.47, 17.21, 16.32, 25.44, 18.67 = *17.78*


----------



## mycube (Mar 9, 2012)

2x2x2: (2.97) 3.33 (5.15) 3.69 4.30 = 3.77
3x3x3: 13.28 (11.55) 12.75 13.41 (14.58) = 13.15
4x4x4: (1:02.40) 55.72 57.31 (52.53) 1:01.00 = 58.01
5x5x5: (2:05.71) 2:01.72 1:59.31 (1:58.33) 2:01.81 = 2:00.95
6x6x6: (3:48.52) 3:44.06 3:46.88 3:45.78 (3:24.08) = 3:45.57
7x7x7: 6:07.11 6:04.08 (5:56.27) 6:03.83 (6:09.78) = 6:05.01
3x3x3 OH: (22.88) 26.25 (29.31) 24.71 25.15 = 25.37
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:27.71
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:37.34
Megaminx: 2:23.65 2:24.27 2:24.43 (2:15.18) (2:30.94) = 2:24.12
comment: avg of 5 pb 
Pyraminx: 10.53 (12.80) 9.93 (8.43) 8.55 = 9.67 
Match the Scramble: 1:20.55 (57.71) (1:24.21) 1:06.90 1:11.90 = 1:13.12
comment: single and avg PB


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 12, 2012)

2x2 Average: 9.98


Spoiler



Standard deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 7.92
Worst Time: 12.44

Best average of 5: 9.98 
1-5 - 8.83 9.39 11.71 (7.92) (12.44)




3x3 2H Average: 44.99


Spoiler



Standard deviation: 5.99
Best Time: 34.09
Worst Time: 52.20

Best average of 5: 44.99
1-5 - 42.97 44.38 (34.09) 47.63 (52.20)



4x4 Average: 6 mins 17.42 sec



Spoiler



Standard deviation: 75.64
Best Time: 234.64 (3 mins 54.64 sec PB)
Worst Time: 439.73

Best average of 5: 377.43 (6 mins 17.42 sec)
1-5 - 380.64 428.83 (439.73) 322.82 (234.64)



2-3-4 Relay : 6 mins 43.14 sec


Spoiler



Standard deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 403.14
Worst Time: 403.14

1. 403.14



This was exciting for me coz i got my PB on 4x4 of 3:54.64 and 2-3-4 realy was exciting!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 12, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Multi Blind:2/3 29:39



xD


----------



## Mikel (Mar 12, 2012)

Weekly Competition Round 2012-10


Spoiler



2x2: 7.05
6.13, 9.18, 5.83, (5.02), (9.44)

3x3: 18.94
(20.19), (16.21), 18.40, 19.91, 18.50

4x4: 1:35.60
(1:48.08), 1:39.38, 1:33.90, (1:22.65), 1:33.52

5x5: 3:25.84
(6:14.34), 3:40.96, 3:22.94, (2:59.46), 3:13.63

7x7: 13:05.27
13:54.58, (11:34.42), (13:55.32), 11:42.47, 13:38.77

3x3 OH: 44.46
(41.93), 44.02, 44.20, (45.91), 44.46

Magic: 1.39
1.31, 1.22, (1.65), (1.21), 1.65


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 12, 2012)

2x2x2: (7.53) 6.79 5.23 (4.06) 5.79 = 5.94
3x3x3: 13.92 13.90 13.96 (14.40) (12.50) = 13.93
4x4x4: (59.98) - 1:00.65 - (1:03.55) - 1:00.32 - 1:02.10 = 1:01.02
5x5x5: 1:50.74 - (1:39.22) - (1:55.64) - 1:49.83 - 1:49.09 = 1:49.89
6x6x6: 2:58.71 - 2:59.86 - (3:01.96) - (2:57.62) - 3:01.36 = 2:59.98
7x7x7: 5:01.33 - (5:04.56) - 5:00.30 - (4:58.88) - 4:59.80 = 5:00.48
3x3x3OH: 31.06 (32.63) 31.91 31.55 (29.03) = 35.51
2BLD: 54.36 - DNF - DNF = 54.36
3BLD: 2:14.64 - DNF - DNF = 2:14.64
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 15:15
2-4: 1:35.61
2-5: 3:23.02
Magic: (2.13) 2.01 1.87 1.97 (1.71) = 1.95
Master Magic: 3.36 3.37 (3.07) (3.39) 3.16 = 3.30
Megaminx: (1:18.16) - 1:19.80 - (1:19.90) - 1:19.56 - 1:19.20 = 1:19.52 (lolconsistent)
Pyraminx: 8.30 (5.68) 6.56 8.13 (9.66) = 7.66
Clock: 18.54 18.04 (19.54) 15.34 (13.40) = 17.31
Square-1: (55.45) - 59.55 - (1:13.64) - 1:09.47 - 1:05.46 = 1:04.83


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 13, 2012)

FMC : DNF

I found a 25 move skeleton leaving 2 insertions to be made (can't remember if it was 5 corners, or 3 and a twist). I ran out of time before finding even one insertion.

I had an 8 move 2x2x3 block that took me about 30 minutes to find. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 13, 2012)

Preliminary results: congratulations to Simon, Henrik & yoinneroid

*2x2x2*(50)

 2.02 Rubiks560
 2.71 fazrulz
 2.72 SimonWestlund
 3.05 Cuber952
 3.06 asiahyoo1997
 3.30 ybs1230
 3.30 Tao Yu
 3.34 CuberMan
 3.35 Magellanic
 3.64 Mcuber5
 3.77 mycube
 3.77 yoinneroid
 4.00 TheAria97
 4.03 henrik
 4.27 oranjules
 4.51 masteranders1
 4.65 Jaycee
 4.82 WTF2L?
 4.99 janelle
 5.07 HampusHansson
 5.09 riley
 5.38 Krag
 5.51 bryson azzopard
 5.52 ThomasJE
 5.68 BlueDevil
 5.80 jonlin
 5.92 Skullush
 5.94 MaeLSTRoM
 6.02 Alcuber
 6.25 yale
 6.45 casarengga
 6.55 ilham ridhwan
 6.57 AndersB
 6.67 Divineskulls
 6.85 tozies24
 7.05 Mikel
 7.23 FinnGamer
 7.37 Norbi
 7.47 Yttrium
 7.78 Mike Hughey
 8.10 brandbest1
 8.62 Schmidt
 9.35 nickvu2
 9.40 RoboCopter87
 9.97 JianhanC
 9.98 DaveyCow
 11.39 toma
 11.58 MichaelErskine
 20.57 hcfong
 33.73 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(53)

 8.49 fazrulz
 9.15 asiahyoo1997
 9.87 SimonWestlund
 11.32 yoinneroid
 11.49 CuberMan
 12.50 Rubiks560
 12.62 Tao Yu
 12.69 Magellanic
 12.72 oranjules
 13.02 henrik
 13.15 mycube
 13.87 Yttrium
 13.93 MaeLSTRoM
 13.97 Mcuber5
 14.32 JianhanC
 14.52 riley
 14.61 masteranders1
 15.02 TheAria97
 15.54 yale
 15.67 jonlin
 16.07 AndersB
 16.50 Jaycee
 16.50 tozies24
 16.89 Skullush
 17.02 HampusHansson
 17.04 WTF2L?
 17.14 janelle
 17.78 Ickenicke
 17.98 Divineskulls
 18.47 ilham ridhwan
 18.94 Mikel
 19.26 Sillas
 19.32 Kenneth Svendson
 19.45 Mike Hughey
 19.93 bryson azzopard
 20.19 Perff
 20.67 Krag
 21.75 BlueDevil
 23.40 Schmidt
 23.61 brandbest1
 24.00 yash_998
 24.33 toma
 24.36 nickvu2
 24.68 Alcuber
 26.05 RoboCopter87
 28.32 FinnGamer
 28.38 MichaelErskine
 30.47 ThomasJE
 30.49 andyfreeman
 41.32 MatsBergsten
 42.71 hcfong
 44.99 DaveyCow
 1:12.90 Halimua
*4x4x4*(35)

 36.68 fazrulz
 41.24 asiahyoo1997
 42.39 SimonWestlund
 44.16 yoinneroid
 47.80 CuberMan
 56.53 AustinReed
 58.01 mycube
 59.54 henrik
 1:01.02 MaeLSTRoM
 1:01.67 JianhanC
 1:04.79 Mcuber5
 1:05.75 ilham ridhwan
 1:06.08 Tao Yu
 1:09.85 Divineskulls
 1:14.33 WTF2L?
 1:15.10 Magellanic
 1:17.29 Yttrium
 1:25.34 riley
 1:27.42 Skullush
 1:29.06 Jaycee
 1:29.69 Mike Hughey
 1:34.13 AndersB
 1:34.57 brandbest1
 1:35.60 Mikel
 1:43.48 Krag
 1:43.90 bryson azzopard
 1:46.45 nickvu2
 2:01.07 BlueDevil
 2:09.30 MichaelErskine
 2:20.12 Schmidt
 2:48.92 MatsBergsten
 2:53.34 FinnGamer
 3:33.95 Alcuber
 6:17.43 DaveyCow
 DNF jonlin
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:07.74 fazrulz
 1:12.17 asiahyoo1997
 1:20.79 SimonWestlund
 1:28.14 yoinneroid
 1:43.83 CuberMan
 1:46.85 JianhanC
 1:49.89 MaeLSTRoM
 1:56.91 ilham ridhwan
 2:00.95 mycube
 2:08.10 henrik
 2:10.71 AustinReed
 2:19.36 Mcuber5
 2:19.78 Divineskulls
 2:28.23 Yttrium
 2:34.20 Mike Hughey
 2:35.42 riley
 2:44.03 AndersB
 3:05.76 nickvu2
 3:07.30 bryson azzopard
 3:25.84 Mikel
 3:31.53 janelle
 6:21.87 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(14)

 2:42.24 SimonWestlund
 2:59.98 MaeLSTRoM
 3:45.57 mycube
 4:14.20 AustinReed
 4:16.39 ilham ridhwan
 4:27.23 okayama
 4:48.76 Mike Hughey
 4:58.78 Yttrium
 5:01.13 henrik
 5:28.43 AndersB
 5:54.72 riley
 6:37.45 nickvu2
 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:30.79 SimonWestlund
 5:00.48 MaeLSTRoM
 5:16.98 JianhanC
 6:05.01 mycube
 7:11.59 Mike Hughey
 7:52.02 Yttrium
 7:59.21 ilham ridhwan
 8:27.87 henrik
10:18.10 nickvu2
13:05.27 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 13.66 fazrulz
 14.89 a small kitten
 18.78 SimonWestlund
 19.29 yoinneroid
 19.93 Rubiks560
 20.20 TheAria97
 22.55 CuberMan
 22.80 henrik
 24.19 Tao Yu
 25.37 mycube
 27.46 Mcuber5
 28.47 HampusHansson
 29.49 ilham ridhwan
 29.79 janelle
 31.18 Divineskulls
 31.51 MaeLSTRoM
 31.76 AndersB
 32.05 WTF2L?
 32.67 JianhanC
 35.51 Yttrium
 36.32 Jaycee
 40.99 yale
 42.14 riley
 42.29 Mike Hughey
 43.60 jonlin
 44.23 Mikel
 44.39 Kenneth Svendson
 51.57 bryson azzopard
 57.78 nickvu2
 1:11.41 ThomasJE
 1:13.22 Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 48.38 henrik
 1:02.15 SimonWestlund
 1:04.30 ilham ridhwan
 1:44.06 Mike Hughey
 1:56.16 CuberMan
 2:23.41 yoinneroid
 2:53.34 AndersB
 3:04.19 TheAria97
 3:19.80 Yttrium
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(22)

 8.86 SimonWestlund
 9.39 Rubiks560
 10.47 AustinReed
 10.52 fazrulz
 19.84 Jaycee
 23.55 Mcuber5
 24.47 Mike Hughey
 24.59 Krag
 27.12 Tao Yu
 28.25 yoinneroid
 33.57 Norbi
 41.09 riley
 42.13 HampusHansson
 42.65 ilham ridhwan
 45.45 MatsBergsten
 47.63 henrik
 54.36 MaeLSTRoM
 58.31 AndersB
 1:05.35 Divineskulls
 1:14.56 jonlin
 1:18.06 bryson azzopard
 DNF CuberMan
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 1:07.27 SimonWestlund
 1:08.83 Mike Hughey
 1:14.16 Mcuber5
 1:20.42 CuberMan
 1:30.49 MatsBergsten
 1:39.90 yoinneroid
 1:40.24 yash_998
 1:43.88 Rubiks560
 2:00.12 ilham ridhwan
 2:06.75 riley
 2:14.64 MaeLSTRoM
 2:29.72 henrik
 2:36.96 okayama
 2:40.72 nickvu2
 2:41.36 Tao Yu
 2:47.43 Krag
 3:49.14 jonlin
 4:46.92 Divineskulls
 DNF bryson azzopard
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 5:33.69 Mike Hughey
 6:03.95 MatsBergsten
 6:24.30 SimonWestlund
 9:23.68 okayama
10:16.46 yoinneroid
10:35.13 henrik
15:00.26 Yttrium
16:54.44 nickvu2
21:09.40 ilham ridhwan
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF HampusHansson
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(9)

 9:00.77 Jakube
12:27.00 Mike Hughey
14:10.11 SimonWestlund
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Yttrium
 DNF henrik
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF henrik
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

41:02.83 Mike Hughey
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

6/6 (18:31)  SimonWestlund
7/8 (40:25)  Yttrium
7/8 (41:27)  Rubiks560
6/6 (57:56)  okayama
3/3 (16:36)  nickvu2
4/5 (21:39)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (10:11)  ilham ridhwan
4/6 (34:53)  yoinneroid
5/8 (41:05)  Mcuber5
5/8 (56:58)  henrik
2/3 ( 8:22)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (10:19)  riley
1/2 (15:15)  MaeLSTRoM
0/0 (29:39)  jonlin
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:06.71 Mike Hughey
 1:13.12 mycube
 1:36.96 Jaycee
 1:43.29 Tao Yu
 1:47.48 henrik
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF yoinneroid
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 57.48 yoinneroid
 1:00.75 SimonWestlund
 1:11.43 CuberMan
 1:15.78 henrik
 1:27.71 mycube
 1:35.09 riley
 1:35.31 JianhanC
 1:35.49 Tao Yu
 1:35.61 MaeLSTRoM
 1:44.13 ilham ridhwan
 1:45.57 yale
 1:53.75 Divineskulls
 1:56.52 Yttrium
 2:02.77 jonlin
 2:03.34 Jaycee
 2:07.30 bryson azzopard
 2:11.18 Mike Hughey
 2:13.80 AndersB
 2:21.42 Krag
 3:07.84 MichaelErskine
 3:11.14 MatsBergsten
 3:20.08 Alcuber
 6:43.14 DaveyCow
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:17.90 yoinneroid
 2:22.54 SimonWestlund
 2:45.81 CuberMan
 3:16.63 henrik
 3:23.02 MaeLSTRoM
 3:25.02 JianhanC
 3:37.34 mycube
 4:00.41 ilham ridhwan
 4:19.93 Divineskulls
 4:27.65 Yttrium
 4:40.86 Mike Hughey
 4:42.03 AndersB
 4:47.17 riley
 5:52.03 bryson azzopard
 7:45.67 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(13)

 0.95 ilham ridhwan
 1.00 henrik
 1.12 Divineskulls
 1.15 Yttrium
 1.17 SimonWestlund
 1.39 Mikel
 1.45 BlueDevil
 1.56 AndersB
 1.66 jonlin
 1.77 riley
 1.92 yoinneroid
 1.95 MaeLSTRoM
 2.39 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.04 ilham ridhwan
 2.98 Yttrium
 3.18 henrik
 3.30 MaeLSTRoM
 3.62 Mike Hughey
 3.73 yoinneroid
 4.03 BlueDevil
 4.48 riley
 4.61 Divineskulls
*Skewb*(5)

 18.16 Mike Hughey
 20.74 AndersB
 26.85 henrik
 28.08 riley
 1:18.90 ilham ridhwan
*Clock*(10)

 9.62 SimonWestlund
 9.75 ilham ridhwan
 12.89 Mcuber5
 13.01 yoinneroid
 14.28 CuberMan
 14.28 Yttrium
 14.39 henrik
 17.31 MaeLSTRoM
 18.62 Mike Hughey
 19.01 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(26)

 5.50 SimonWestlund
 6.39 WTF2L?
 6.50 asiahyoo1997
 7.19 Skullush
 7.60 CuberMan
 7.66 MaeLSTRoM
 7.69 AustinReed
 8.01 Alcuber
 8.28 Mcuber5
 9.58 henrik
 9.67 mycube
 10.06 yoinneroid
 11.86 BlueDevil
 12.39 Magellanic
 12.56 ilham ridhwan
 12.90 Krag
 13.31 janelle
 14.15 MichaelErskine
 14.33 bryson azzopard
 15.81 riley
 16.22 ThomasJE
 16.79 Yttrium
 17.47 AndersB
 17.84 Schmidt
 18.33 Tao Yu
 18.71 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 49.13 SimonWestlund
 1:19.52 MaeLSTRoM
 1:27.98 JianhanC
 1:46.46 Mcuber5
 2:02.60 Divineskulls
 2:09.96 yoinneroid
 2:15.35 AndersB
 2:17.36 henrik
 2:24.12 mycube
 2:51.47 Mike Hughey
 2:54.08 Yttrium
 2:54.14 jonlin
*Square-1*(13)

 19.61 SimonWestlund
 28.95 yoinneroid
 35.36 Mcuber5
 40.08 janelle
 42.42 Mike Hughey
 45.87 brandbest1
 49.03 Yttrium
 58.96 henrik
 1:04.83 MaeLSTRoM
 1:13.25 MichaelErskine
 1:33.94 AndersB
 1:42.94 riley
 2:09.16 ilham ridhwan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 irontwig
30 guusrs
30 okayama
33 mycube
35 Pyjam
40 Mike Hughey
40 henrik
40 Tao Yu
41 yoinneroid
DNF  Krag
DNF  Jaycee

*Contest results*

482 SimonWestlund
410 henrik
399 yoinneroid
334 ilham ridhwan
320 Mike Hughey
301 MaeLSTRoM
290 CuberMan
285 mycube
281 Mcuber5
261 Yttrium
230 fazrulz
223 Tao Yu
221 riley
206 Rubiks560
193 asiahyoo1997
180 JianhanC
180 AndersB
173 Divineskulls
159 Jaycee
143 MatsBergsten
136 WTF2L?
132 Magellanic
125 Krag
121 jonlin
121 bryson azzopard
119 janelle
115 TheAria97
114 nickvu2
113 AustinReed
105 Skullush
103 HampusHansson
94 Mikel
90 yale
88 okayama
87 BlueDevil
86 oranjules
77 masteranders1
74 Alcuber
58 brandbest1
58 MichaelErskine
52 tozies24
52 ThomasJE
49 Cuber952
47 ybs1230
44 Schmidt
35 FinnGamer
34 a small kitten
34 yash_998
33 Kenneth Svendson
30 Norbi
29 Ickenicke
25 Sillas
22 casarengga
21 irontwig
21 DaveyCow
21 RoboCopter87
21 Perff
21 toma
20 guusrs
18 Jakube
17 Pyjam
10 hcfong
8 andyfreeman
4 Halimua


----------



## Henrik (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay more than 400 points. Enough to get me in top 3 :-D


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 14, 2012)

What the hell. I sucked this week and still top-20? WTF?


----------

